# 10,000 members - Guess the Day and Hour and win!



## Sumi

BYH is still growing like *crazy*!  People all over the world are recognizing how wonderful it is to raise their own animals.  Well, when these peeps search the interwebs they often land on BYH.  After browsing BYH many then want to become a part of our amazing community and then they signup and join our family.

In an effort to celebrate with all our new friends we're starting a new contest to guess when we'll hit 1*0,000 members*!
​
Be the closest to guess the *DATE & HOUR (Eastern Standard Time)* when we'll hit *10,000* members and win *one of three prizes*:


*PRIZES:*

The closest guess will receive a *$20* *Gift Certificate* to the BYC Store!


The second and third closest guesses will each get a *FREE 6 month Golden Herd Membership *for themselves or a friend.

We'll be accepting guesses until the end of *Wednesday, 10/01/2014 (01 October 2014)*


*How To Enter:*

Simply reply to this thread with your guess.  Your reply *MUST* be in this format: *Month/Day/Year Hour*... kinda like this:

*1/2/2015 18:00:00*

or

*1/2/2015 6:00 pm*

*Rules:*

The closest guess to the actual date/hour (either before or after) wins.


You can only enter the contest with ONE GUESS ENTRY!


If you want to lock in a specific day/hour, post it before anybody else. 


You can change your guess to a different day/hour IF IT IS NOT TAKEN but if you choose another day you allow someone else to take your previous guess.


You can change your guess as many times as you want until the end of the contest time above!


To change your guess: Edit your guest post *before* the end of the contest


All guesses must be on the HOUR (i.e., NO MINUTES).  If you entered minutes into your guess your guess will be rounded up or down to the closest hour.


Most important: *HAVE LOTS OF FUN!*


----------



## Nifty




----------



## Tea Chick

9/10/2014 @ 1500 (3pm)


----------



## promiseacres

11/7/14 at 1:00 am


----------



## MsDeb

10/3/14 at 4:00 pm


----------



## Melanie

9/30/14 at 3:00


----------



## goats&moregoats

10-5-2014 at 7:31pm


----------



## Goat Whisperer

9/23/14 @ 10:00pm


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

12/12/14 @ 12 noon


----------



## JakeM

*12/17/2014 @ 4:00 pm*


----------



## Support




----------



## Southern by choice

June 1st (6/1/15) midnight


----------



## Farmin' Girl

4/17/2015 2:00pm


----------



## norseofcourse

I didn't enter the contest, but noticed just now we're only 6 members away


----------



## Southern by choice

Yeah... I find this shaky   I did the math. It's fixed I tell ya!


----------



## goats&moregoats

1-15-15   2pm


----------



## FarmersDigest

1-26-15 3pm


----------



## bonbean01

1-15-15   9 pm


----------



## norseofcourse

I'm guessing January 1 or 2 - but the 'official' contest entries had to be made by October 1, 2014.  It's fun to guess for the heck of it though!


----------



## Southern by choice

1 more to go!


----------



## Devonviolet

12-31-14 11:21 AM     I win!  Check the stats box!


----------



## Latestarter

LMAO Glad I was able to help   Ya know... being that 10,000 member and all ! Grats @Devonviolet


----------



## Sumi

O.K. guys, here are our winners! 

The closest guess was @JakeM who guessed 12/17/2014 (post #10)
Second closest guess was @WhiteMountainsRanch who guessed 12/12/2014 (post #9)
The third closest guess was @promiseacres who guessed 11/07/2014 (post #4)

Congratulations to our winners!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes!    Congrats to the winners! 

  I guess posting my "guess" _after_ the 10,000th member joined doesn't count.


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------

